# Press release Cougar Claw Treestands Made in USA



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Welcome to a new generation of climbing tree stands! Cougar Claw® Tree Stands start with a premium grade, all-welded aluminum frame. Then we add the finishing touches that help you stay up longer and safer; like the thickest foam seat available, a solid shooting rest, foot rest, and more underseat storage than any other tree stand

Easy-adjust extra wide backpacking straps for comfortable packing in and out. 
16 adjustment configurations for perfect tree position on every climb. 
Multi Strand Climbing Cable fully coated for maximum noise reduction and equipped with machined square-block ends for fast, perfect alignment even in the dark. 
Noise dampened cable pins permanently attached to the stand. No noise, no lost pins. 
Snap-in seat can be completely removed for a safer climb and fastened quickly and quietly at climbing height. 

First pic: is the open front lightest stand offered by Cougar Claw is called Cougar's Cub Prowler
Hand Climber Dimensions: 23" W x 26 1/2" L
Weight: 17 lbs. - Rating: 300 lbs.

2nd pic :Cougar's Den II Prowler MOST POPULAR
Top Climber Dimensions: 23" W x 35" L
Weight: 19.9 lbs. - Rating: 300 lbs.

3rd pic: largest stand offered by Cougar Claw
Cougar's Bubba Prowler Top Climber Dimensions: 25 1/4" W x 38" L
Weight: 22.5 lbs. - Rating: 300 lbs.

*PLEASE PM. ME WITH ANY CONTACT INFORMATION OR QUESTIONS *


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*New Leveling System offered by Cougar Claw Treestands*

Cougar Claw® Tree Stands has unveiled a revolutionary new patent-pending Leveling System™ that allows hunters to level their tree stands safely while climbing up a tree.

With Cougar Claw's new system, hunters can, using pins, put their leveling cable into one hole at the bottom of the tree, then slide the cable to another hole, tightening it, any time during their climb. A second pin serves to make the stand even more secure and allows the cable to be adjusted to a tighter setting if necessary.


Cougar Claw's new Leveling System™ consists of a redesigned cable and two pins. The new yellow coating on the cable dampens noise by eliminating metal to metal contact and also helps with visibility in dim light.

This innovative new cable and pin system is standard on all new LS Cougar Claw® tree stands.
steps too level stand
1]A the beginning of the climb, both pins are in 
2]If the hunter needs to level his stand, he can adjust the stand by removing the top pin.
3] Then tighten the cable and free up a new hole below the existing pins.
4]Next, the hunter simply inserts the first pin into this new hole, which secures the cable in its tightened position.
pics are in order of steps above 1-4


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Super nice stands!*

I have one of each of thses stands, all i can say is they are incredible stands, easy to climb light weight and super quiet!!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

12 rings only said:


> I have one of each of thses stands, all i can say is they are incredible stands, easy to climb light weight and super quiet!!


The comfort and leveling takes stress out always worring about level you set your stand on as you started climb and seat makes them long sits so much more enjoyable..
1]first pic quiet cables *soft*
2]second pic leveling cable insert
Note:Noise dampened cable pins permanently attached to the stand. No noise, no lost pins.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

They look very nice. Dang economy!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

The cub prowler looks like the ticket. Price?


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

U-Slide Pete said:


> The cub prowler looks like the ticket. Price?


sent you a p.m.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

niteshade said:


> sent you a p.m.


Sending you a PM in a few....


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

niteshade said:


> sent you a p.m.


Thanks I will be calling in the morning


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have had two of these for several years now. They aint exactly new. Used to be out of Alabama and I think owned by Donnie Paul who used to have a rep group. Aint heard much about em lately. They are fine stands though.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Can you post a picture of one of them stacked and ready to put on your back?


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

mitchell said:


> Can you post a picture of one of them stacked and ready to put on your back?


packs so easy.....I use the seat padding too ease the hike,,


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

PM me a price on the Cub Prowler please.

Actually a price list on em all would be nice haha


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

please send me a price list too


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

BlueRibbon1 said:


> please send me a price list too


pm sent


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

deerheaven said:


> pm sent


Ill take a price list also still cant get through to the number you gave me


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Looks good...I would like to see the prices also


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I would also like the price list


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Found a website with prices and a video
http://www.cougarclawusa.com/


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

atm7819 said:


> Found a website with prices and a video
> 
> http://www.cougarclawusa.com/


thanks for your interest,,,Dave


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Donnie. Ordered me up a new Cougar Cub with the Leveling System. Cant wait for it to get here..


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

U-Slide Pete said:


> Just got off the phone with Donnie. Ordered me up a new Cougar Cub with the Leveling System. Cant wait for it to get here..


thanks..you will enjoy your stand....leveling feature makes it a breeze,,,:thumbs_up


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Any dealers are interested just pm,,,,or hunters ready too hunt in comfort and adjustability of leveling your stand as you climb,:thumbs_up,,be safe everyone.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Standard with every stand we ship is a very comfortable foot rest that folds down while using and folds back up for flat packing.

*Also with every stand is a user friendly safety belt.With know loud metal clinging and very straight forward directions.I put mine on before leaving truck,very light weight.Be safe everyone,never rush your shot or your climb.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*The Cougar Claw Tree stands are 100% made in the USA. The Aluminum is extruded in North Alabama the cutting, bending, welding and assembly is done in Foley Alabama. The seats are made in South Carolina.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

hello deerheaven :

I'm looking for a new climber... the Cougar Claw has got my upmost interest... the level system looks to be a real winner & will help out a bunch in those times when you need just a bit more level stable platform... thick seat looks mighty comfy :thumbs_up 


a quick question here...

*** as noted on the Cougar Claw website : with "Computer -Designed" climbing teeth ??? 

whats your thoughts ??? how to these teeth differ from other climbers ??? what makes it more solid & stable ??? any info added is much appreciated... 


*** also, please try & add a "Close-Up" pic of the climber teeth... both, on & off a tree if possible...

thanks


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

What size trees can this be used on?


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

computer designed so more teeth make contact making for a safer climb and hunt .....teeth are swept inward having an anchoring affect.




tiner64 said:


> hello deerheaven :
> 
> I'm looking for a new climber... the Cougar Claw has got my upmost interest... the level system looks to be a real winner & will help out a bunch in those times when you need just a bit more level stable platform... thick seat looks mighty comfy :thumbs_up
> 
> ...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Devilfan said:


> What size trees can this be used on?


You can use then on a tree from 5 inches too 20 inches. You have 16 one inch
adjustments you can use for a perfect fit every time


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

4 - blade fixed said:


> ttt


thanks...good luck this year...please p.m. me with any questions on cougar claw treestands....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

still looking for dealers in all states......


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

comfort =patience


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

any question just ask,,,,pm me...:usa2:


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for your support everyone....Dealers or hunter just pm with any questions.

Cougar Claw® Tree Stands provide legendary comfort and a solid feel, both critical to a successful hunt. Computer designed climbing teeth, wide, grooved cross members in the foot base, easily adjustable boot straps, and premium no-memory elastic heel straps all contribute to the best "feeling" stand you'll ever spend a day in!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

still looking for dealers......every state...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

thickest foam seat available, a solid shooting rest, foot rest, and more underseat storage than any other tree stand. More standard features than any climbing stand available, including:
* Easy-adjust extra wide backpacking straps for comfortable packing in and out. 

*16 adjustment configurations for perfect tree position on every climb. 

*Multi Strand Climbing Cable fully coated for maximum noise reduction and equipped with machined square-block ends for fast, perfect alignment even in the dark. 

*Noise dampened cable pins permanently attached to the stand. No noise, no lost pins. 

*Snap-in seat can be completely removed for a safer climb and fastened quickly and quietly at climbing height.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

:bump: for a comfy looking stand! :thumbs_up


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> :bump: for a comfy looking stand! :thumbs_up


thanks yes they are....


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

i like the leveling system.great idea. i dont like the way the foot rest is mounted.it could hit your feet turning in stand etc.it would be better mounted like the summit foot rest so it is out of way.
storage pouch front seat is nice idea.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

sproulman said:


> i like the leveling system.great idea. i dont like the way the foot rest is mounted.it could hit your feet turning in stand etc.it would be better mounted like the summit foot rest so it is out of way.
> storage pouch front seat is nice idea.


I use the foot rest mount at the bottom platform as guide too where the edge of the stand is,,,,thanks for your input......stay safe my friends


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

deerheaven said:


> *Standard with every stand we ship is a very comfortable foot rest that folds down while using and folds back up for flat packing.
> 
> *Also with every stand is a user friendly safety belt.With know loud metal clinging and very straight forward directions.I put mine on before leaving truck,very light weight.Be safe everyone,never rush your shot or your climb.


 hunting is here,,,Please wear your safety belts..


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Good luck everyone,,,,please take your time climbing and takin the shot....


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

good luck everyone


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

hooked on the tree ready for action....


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

viewing standing corn,,from stand,,


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

UPS just dropped off my Cub Prowler. I'm like a kid in a candy store right now. Directions were great, its easy to assemble. I am going to use it for my afternoon hunt today. Great quality and solidly built.


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

You need to try a U-Slide for your bow....




deerheaven said:


> viewing standing corn,,from stand,,


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

Can ya, please, pm me with the dealer requirements & pricing?
Thanks, 
Bud


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

U-Slide Pete said:


> UPS just dropped off my Cub Prowler. I'm like a kid in a candy store right now. Directions were great, its easy to assemble. I am going to use it for my afternoon hunt today. Great quality and solidly built.


where do they attach?


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

They screw into the tree. I am in my Cougar Claw Cub right now. It's the easiest climber I have ever used and comfortable as well.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

U-Slide Pete said:


> They screw into the tree. I am in my Cougar Claw Cub right now. It's the easiest climber I have ever used and comfortable as well.


good luck
Its so easy too climb....Biggest thing about climbing treestands is,,,TAKE YOUR TIME CLIMBING ,,,no sweating....:thumbs_up


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

good luck everyone,,be safe..


----------



## dropride (Oct 28, 2008)

Can you send me a price list. Thanks


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

good luck everyone,,be safe


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Dont forget,,,safety belt everyone...good luck


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Cougar's Cub Prowler*

hunting out of the Cougar's Cub Prowler ....packs nice,,,,, it is so worth carrying this stand too your favorite location,,comfort is A plussssssssssss:thumbs_up


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Cougar's Bubba Prowler*

Cougar's Bubba is the newest addition to the Prowler line. It is exactly like the Den II, however, the top climber is 2" wider and 3" longer and a base climber that is 3" longer. Designed for the heavier-framed hunters!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

have nice bow holders and gun.


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the greatest stand I have ever used. Its quiet easy to set up and so very comfortable. I can sit all day with out my back hurting!!!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

U-Slide Pete said:


> This is the greatest stand I have ever used. Its quiet easy to set up and so very comfortable. I can sit all day with out my back hurting!!!


yes there are,,,,,seats are thick comfort..:thumbs_up


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

good luck everyone..


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

where safety belts everyone


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to say that I sat in my Cougar Claw Cub for 9 hours straight on Friday and again on Saturday. I have never been able to sit that long in any other stand I have ever owned. These stands are the most comfortable and well constructed stands ever made and YES ther are MADE in the USA.


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

U-Slide Pete said:


> I have to say that I sat in my Cougar Claw Cub for 9 hours straight on Friday and again on Saturday. I have never been able to sit that long in any other stand I have ever owned. These stands are the most comfortable and well constructed stands ever made and YES ther are MADE in the USA.


 Cougar's Cub Prowler 

I love mine,,,,can make an all dayer in the rut for sure :thumbs_up


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

deerheaven said:


> Cougar's Bubba is the newest addition to the Prowler line. It is exactly like the Den II, however, the top climber is 2" wider and 3" longer and a base climber that is 3" longer. Designed for the heavier-framed hunters!


bigger framed guys dont shy away,,,we have the Bubba


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

be safe everyone,,,good luck


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice looking stands.....Gonna check them out..Do you have any dealers in SC yet? If not PM me


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

StrictBaptist said:


> Nice looking stands.....Gonna check them out..Do you have any dealers in SC yet? If not PM me


pm sent


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

any questions just pm me,,,


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Guys thanks for all the interest,,,,Made in good old USA


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving from U-Slide Bow Holders to all of the staff members, friends and family at Cougar Claw Treestands. Good Luck hunting over the holiday


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

U-Slide Pete said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from U-Slide Bow Holders to all of the staff members, friends and family at Cougar Claw Treestands. Good Luck hunting over the holiday


u too Happy Holidays...stay safe


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Any dealers in Colorado?


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

BuckeyeNative said:


> Any dealers in Colorado?


pm sent


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

Up for a great tree stand


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*2 all day sits*

Cougar's Den II Prowler ....comfort second too none..


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Happy New Year


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Don't have a climber but I've wanted one for years. This has my attention.


----------



## dalilarson (Sep 15, 2007)

This was and is my first climber and all I can say is that I have found no reason to look elsewhere. The teeth work so well I think I could climb a metal pole, the seat has worked great for all day sits, and it all packs very effectively. Great product and recomend to anyone looking for a great climber!!!!


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Very interesting. I own a Lone Wolf and a Summit Goliath. I am always looking for a light easily packed and comfortable stand. It would be great if there were a Youtube video available to demonstrate.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

marc_groleau said:


> Very interesting. I own a Lone Wolf and a Summit Goliath. I am always looking for a light easily packed and comfortable stand. It would be great if there were a Youtube video available to demonstrate.


very basic simple too climb with,,,,the key is too take your time,,,= safe


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

almost time,,,,,


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*2011 hunting season is almost here,*

Any questions on any Cougar Claw treestands just pm me,,We are made in USA here !


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

hope everyones having a good week,,,


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Do they make hang-on models?


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

BuckeyeNative said:


> Do they make hang-on models?


just climbers....thanks for asking....


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

U-Slide Pete said:


> I have to say that I sat in my Cougar Claw Cub for 9 hours straight on Friday and again on Saturday. I have never been able to sit that long in any other stand I have ever owned. These stands are the most comfortable and well constructed stands ever made and YES ther are MADE in the USA.


made in USA buddy is right...pm for any question you might have,,,


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Time is here ,,,goodluck everyone,,,be safe


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Any dealers interested or hunters just pm me,,,Dave


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 23, 2005)

Send you a pm would like so info.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

climb slow,,,where safety belt,,,good luck hunting..Dave


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

hope everyone is having good hunting


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

here's a vid


----------



## kato14716 (Nov 18, 2009)

just curious does it have stabilizing straps or a strap to keep the bottom from sliding down the tree if u step wrong


----------

